# Drifting Eels Latimer Shoal and Kiptopeake?



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Day or Night or does it matter? Trying to get my uncles boat and get down there soon to try for Rockfish. Hear they do pretty well around there with the eels. Thanks


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Incoming or moving tide at night. Alternate ur depths. Put 1 eel close to the bootom. If its getting chewed up by doggies, keep them under a bobber.

FUN! on light tackle!


----------

